# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pjesë nga Ditari im.

## DI_ANA

Perendeshe e zemres sime,syte e tu jane banuar nga nje mije yje,shikimi yt eshte i bere me diamante qe asnjeri nuk i ngjan tjetrit...
Shikoj ne ngjyren tende te menduar lumturine tende dhe gezimin per te jetuar,lekura jote eshte vetem butesi dhe arome...
Ti i shperndan keto parfume si ne nje nate me shi ku ndjehet era e lagesht...
Ti shperndan rreth teje kenaqesine dhe lumturine!!!
Barku yt kercen ne menyre te dashuruar kur ti ecen!
Te puthurat e tua jane nje filter dhe buza jote nje amfore...

O perendesha ime,ji ti cfare te duash,e zeze si nata,e kuqe si prushi,dhe ç'fare do qe te jesh ,nuk ka pjese te trupit time qe nuk dridhet duke te thirrur.....o perendesha ime ,te adhuroj!!
Ti shkelqen si aurora dhe ti te ve ne gjume si nata,ti i ngjan ketyre horizonteve te bukur qe ndezin dhe sjellin diellin kur koha eshte e ftohte..
Kur ti fshin ajrin me fundin tend te gjere,ti me ben efektin e nje anijeje spaciale qe iken diku larg e qete dhe e ndjeshme...
Krahet e tu jane si nje gjarper boa per te me shtrenguar sikur donin te me gdhendnin ne zemren dhe shpirtin tend..
Ne qafen tende koka qendron me madheshti,me ty cdo gje eshte si nje parajse e parfumuar ne nje qiell blu te hapur ku ne te cilen jeton vetem dashuria dhe lumturia...
Trupi yt eshte po aq i bukur sa natyra dhe peizazhi i saj..
E qeshura mbi fytyren tende luan si nje ere e fresket ne nje qiell te paster...
Kalimtaret qe ti takon ne rruge jane te verbuar prej shendetit qe shfaqet si nje drite ne fytyren tende..

Engjell apo sirene,ti je perendesha ime me sy te bukur.....

O perendesha ime,e mbreteresha ime e vetme,ti ben qe universi imte jete me i bukur dhe castet e jetes sime te jene me te lehta dhe jo te renda si me pare...

Per ty qe si nje thike ne ne zemren time hyre....

----------


## DI_ANA

Isha e ulur ne nje cep bote qe prej shume muajsh...
Ngjyrat e shpirtit tim kishin humbur pergjithmone,endrrat e mija ishin futur thelle ne nje riviere te panjohur,njerezit ne rruge nuk me shikonin dhe nuk i shikoja...
Nje dite te zakonshme te pashe qe u afrove me koken e menduar ne lutjet e tua...
Ne nje kohe ku po zhytesha ne mes te nje oqeani pashprese,mu duk sikur pashe te shkelqenin syte e tu ashtu si per te dhene nje thirrje per jeten...
Ti me the "ne qofte se qan per jeten ,nuk ke per te qene e fundit,hajde bejme nje shetitje bashke per te marre fryme ne kete ajer te paster dhe pastaj do te te flas per dashurine..."
Me keto fjale qe me liruan ti me the ne te njejten kohe ato qe doja te degjoja prej kohesh,me keto fjale besimi qe akoma tingellojne ne koken time ti me ftove per tu ulur ne dhomen e dashurise...
Para se te te njihja endrrat e mija ishin gjithmone shume te zbehta ose shume te zeza....duke me ftuar te ulesha prane teje,ti me ndihmove te bej perzierjen e bojrave ne mur ne kete dhome dashurie...
Prej fjaleve te tua te buta,mora shije per kete bote qe me dukej kaq e larget,dhe ndeza dritat e jetes sime...
Prej butesise tende natyrale ti arrite qe te me bindesh me siguri te plote qe kishte vend per ne te dy ne kete dhome dashurie dhe qe rruga qe kisha marre e vetme nuk me conte ne asnje lloj drejtimi...
Me mua qe prisja qe kjo bote te ishte me e mire,ti ndave shume ngrohtesi ...
Duke me mermeritur keto fjale ne veshin tim..."ishte nje enderr e keqe,harroje te lutem.." ti me dhe besimin ne jete pergjithmone....
Dhe me duhet te te rri besnike deri ne fund te jetes time....

----------


## DI_ANA

Heshtje....

Je e heshtur,qetesi e pafund sokratike,gjuhe e drojtur pritjeje,si nje det ne nderrime stinesh,si kjo nate me vezullime te plakura yjesh.Je e matur si magjistaret kur ngrihen,si muret e nje kalaje qe kane shekuj qe flene.E vetmuar ne duart e absurdit veshtron kohen e ikur,atje ku duhet te ishin yjet,tani ka veç zjarre te  fikur.
Si liqen dashuria,ngrihesh permbi vale,perkedhelur nga fshehtesisa e drithmave,si nje varkule.Muskuj e nerva mblidhen e shtrihen brenda teje si flatra fluture a......si kercimi i nje pantere qe kurre sdo ta kuptosh.
Eshte enderr ne zgjimet e tua,etje ne endrrat e tua dhe ti nuk e di nese je ne gjume apo zgjuar.
Kenga e patingullt ne liqenin e shpirtit tend prej nga buron dashuria.Dhe diej ne syte e tu nga pasqyrimi i thellesise.
Diej te enderrt dhe ata,ngaqe kapercejne kufijte.Valle jam ne enderr apo ti zgjohesh ne gjumin tim?!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Pa fjale.....


Nuk i kuptoj ndonjehere gjerat qe me ndodhin,por subkoshienca eshte ndonjehere me e zgjuar se koshienca dhe na ben te bejme gjera qe jane te mira per jeten tone...
Te kam dashur ne çdo sekonde dhe nuk eshte vulgare te te  them se te kam kerkuar ne fytyren e  meshkujve qe kam njohur!Kam kerkuar buzeqeshjen tende ne mijera buzeqeshje,por ajo ishte vetem tek ti!....
Eshte kjo dashuri e forte qe beri Perendine te kete meshire per mua dhe te me ktheje serish ne jeten time...
Ndjenja eshte e forte,por me e forte eshte deshira e perjetshme e njeriut qe te jete i mbrojtur  dhe i sigurte,perballe nje jete te mbushur me veshtiresi.
Jane ndjenja te cilat nuk i kam imagjinuar se mund te ishin brenda nje njeriu te vetem.Por ja qe ekzistojne dhe jane kaq te forta saqe nuk mund ta di nese ne keto momente kam ndjenjen e dhimbjes dhe zhgenjimit,apo ate te dashurise!
Sa mall qe ndjejme!Qofte edhe per nje shikim te vetem....Per nje zenke,nje puthje....Malli per dashurine e premtuar...Mall te jesh bashke.
E vetme te duket vetja si nje cung i prere ne kembet e tij,nje cung pa jete,pa kuptim...por qe ekziston!
Per ta mbrojtur?Per ta dashuruar gjithmone?!.....Pak rendesi ka.

----------


## hajla

E nderuara dhe shum e dashura moter shqiptare Diana,pershendes...me lejo te pergezoj per hapjen e temes,si pjese e jetes tuaj Ditari....duke te uruar suksese ne te ardhmen...p.s.shpeshe here kemi ndegjuar kure themi, se ku eshte gezimi eshte dhe hidherimi, dhe ku eshte hidherimi eshte dhe gezimi, andaj uroj nga zemer qe tek ti le t'mbreteron gezimi dhe hareja ku do qe jeni...Prandaj,mos thuaj se vetem ti je ne kete bot me halle,sepse bota eshte e madhe, dhe ka njerez perplot me halle,dhe vuajtje...!
kurse ti bukuroshe je ne fazen me te miren per ti shijuar bukurite e kesaj bote,andaj harroje te kaluaren,dhe fillo me hapa te para se kurr nuk eshte von,per nje dashuri te sinqert,dhe reale.

nga large te perqafoj
hajla

----------


## DI_ANA

Ti dhe vetem ti!


Megjithe tymin e sketerres qe me verbonte,megjithe muziken e sirenave qe me trulloste,ne syte e tu prej figurine,gjeja dashurine te cilen ti doje te me dhuroje...
Nuk ishte nje histori klasike,nje histori banale sic mund te kisha jetuar deri diku...
Era frynte lehte te floket e tu ,ti ishe ketu si nje pranvere ne rrugen time,si nje diamant i rrezuar nga kutija e tij...
Te vetem ne kete drite,me kishin kapur rrjetat e dashurise,dhe duart tona te shtrenguara qendronin si per te treguar forcen e vertete te dashurise...
Nga dashuria qe ti nxirrje nga syte e tu ,e dija qe qe per kete jete dhe per ate mbas saj ti ishe projekti im i vetem...
E dija qe fluturonim te dy nga i njejti drejtim per nje udhetim te gjate drejt nje lumturie te pafund...
Buzeqeshjet qe ti me dhurove me bene te kuptoja qe ishim bere per te qene te dy ne kete bote te madhe ..
Ne ishim si dy femije ne kete toke,ne folem,ne u ngjitem me njeri tjeterin dhe u prekem te pangopur nga kenaqesija...
Urtesia jote me dha lehtesine,durimi yt me dha besimin,dashuria jote me dha lumturine dhe butesia jote me dha dehjen per jeten...
Prej teje engjelli im munda ti thoja lamtumire te gjithe fantomave qe ishin ne shpirtin tim dhe qe e kishin rrethuar,te gjithe ketyre djajve qe me gerryenin nga brenda...


Ps...Flm mikja ime,te perqafoj fort dhe te uroj gjithashtu fat dhe mbaresine ne jeten tende.
Me shume respekte per ty...

----------


## DI_ANA

Dashuria eshte e verber!

Ne mengjes kane mbetur vec shenja te vagullta trishtimi,shperthime perverse lotesh.
Te duash dike me kaq force do te thote te heqesh dore nga te qenit vetvetja.Paranoja per te te ben egocentrike.Po gdhin!Toka jote sillet drejt diellit te tij.Ai eshte gjithnje larg...
Ndalesh e sheh se ke zene nje hapesire diku ne vendin e gabuar,rezonon me trupin e gabuar.
Itinerari i zakonshem mbetet ne caqet e kujtimit te nje dite qe iken mundimshem.
E dhimbshme te kuptosh qe je kthyer ne nje instrument argetimi ne "lojen" e nisur bukur.Mbush oret boshe te jetes se tij plot zhurme......
Ditet dhe netet e tua vijne e ikin gjithmone vec per te.
Pritja jote eshte mashtruar shume here.
Ju levizni drejt njeri_tjetrit cdo dite me pak,largoheni cdo dite nga pak.
Ndaheni per te mos u bashkuar.........Ndaheni ndoshta per tu gjetur diku...askush nuk e di fatin dhe rjedhen qe mund te marre jeta!
E njoh zerin tim,e njoh zerin tend,jemi njohur diku ku askush,askush se mban mend.Jam misteri yt dhe ti je misteri im,fikje te buta shkelqimesh yjesh,flirte dashurie pa kthim.Ndaj dua te te rinjohe ne kohen qe kratere ndez e shuan mes hirit,te ndizem nga nje e puthur e zjarrte nen flakezen e imte te qiririt.
Thone se "dashuria e verber nuk zgjedh".Keshtu ecen edhe ti qorrazi.Ende nuk je rrezuar per te mos u ngritur me.Ndjek gjurmet e hapave qe si ke hedhur kurre.Sekreti qe vazhdon te shtypesh ne vetvete,ta rrit me shume ankthin e durimi yt zvarritet ne grahmat e fundit.
Ti duket se keshtu shtyn ditet e ndarjes,me shpresen e gjetjes se nje casti kur te ndjehesh gati.Por askush nuk eshte asnjehere gati per ndarjen.
Edhe pse jeta eshte e mbushur plot me flluska njohjesh e ndarjesh te shpejta.
Lufton mes gjithçkase dhe hicit.....
Brenda nje dite ngjitesh ne majen e lumturise dhe te nesermen serish rrezohesh me nje shperfillje te serte.Cdo dite perballesh me iluzione boshe!
Prandaj dashuria eshte e verber,ajo nuk zgjedh....

----------


## DI_ANA

Muzgu....

Muzgu mbeshtolli qytetin si nje vel i holle i purpurt.Dielli ishte fshehur para reve ngjyre portokalli,qe ne sfondin e pamate perzienin rrezet duke i dhene nuanca te panumurta qe edhe piktori me i mire do t'i kishte zili.Dritat e para u ndezen si nj paralajmerim per naten qe do sundonte pas pak.....
Zhurmat u shtuan!
Te rinjte filluan te dalin nje nga nje per t'u mbledhur ne vendtakimet e tyre te perhershme..Tek i shikoj qe ecin me hap te nxituar ndjej nje lloj nostalgjie!Vajzat rregullonin floket me gishtat e gjate,kujdeseshin se mos beheshin pis kur kalonin rrugen e kolonizuar nga makinat,kurse djemte shikonin here pas here oren!
E di se shqetesimi i perhershem i nje mashkulli eshte te mos behet vone ne takim,kurse i femrave te duken sa me rrezatuese ne syte e te tjereve!
Eshte nje loje qe perseritet kushedi prej sa shekujsh dhe qe do te vazhdonte te luhej gjithmone gjersa te pushonte se rrahuri zemra e ndezur nga pasioni njerezor.Vetem ajo qe nuk dinin ata te rinj ishte se pasionet veniten,shpresat mbeten te kyçura ne skuta te pavetedijshme,endrrat copetohen,kompromiset shtohen....
Shikoj me kujdes njerezit qe kalojn rruges dhe mendoj me vete se sa prej tyre jane ne te vertete te lumtur!
Sa prej tyre kane gjetur vertete ate qe kerkonin ne jete?!
Sa kane deshtuar dhe jetojne me ndjenjen zhgenjyese qe te le nje humbje?!....
Por ne fytyrat e tyre nuk shkruhej asgje.Perveç te rinjve,te cilet dukeshin qe nga larg qe ishin te zhytur ne boten e tyre surreale,te tjeret ishin te plogesht!
Ne fytyrat e tyre kishte nje maske qe mbulonte mendimet,qe fshihte ndjenjat,qe u falte sigurine per te mos u zbuluar nga askush.
Ajo qe me trishton me shume eshte se kur shikohem dhe vete ne pasqyre dalloj nje cipe te holle te kesaj maske,qe ka filluar te mbivendosej edhe ne fytyren time...
Kjo me frikeson se tepermi!
Po kthehem si disa femra te ftohta qe duken sikur veshtrimet e te tjereve i tejshkojne pa mundur te gjejne asnje ndjenje njerezore tek ata!Nuk e di pse jam kthyer ne nje njeri kaq te heshtur,kaq pak expresiv,kaq fjalepake!!
Por e ndjej se çfaredo qe te ndodhe ne mjedisin perreth meje,nuk do me shqetesoje me si me perpara....
Natyra qe dikur me ngazellente me ndryshimet e saj stinore,tani me duket si nje udhetare monotone qe ndryshon veshjet teper rralle.Nuk me bejne pershtypje gjethet e dala,lulet,as dita qe po zgjatet,as nata qe me duket e pambarimte,as shirat qe derdhen pa lajmeruar!
Kjo bote e vargullt dhe e pameshirshme,pa ndjenja,pa imazhe te bukura me te cilen te lidhi te shkuaren me te sotmen,me merzit!
Por eshte nje mbrojte kunder kujtimeve te hidhura dhe te dhimbshme qe nuk me lene te qete.Sikur te filloj te mendoj se si kishte qene vera para nje viti,nje termet i madh do te me rrezonte koracen e shpirtit tim,nje gervishtje e thelle do çirrte masken qe kam ndertuar me kaq kujdes nepermjet loteve te dhimbjes,nje kuje e thekshme do degjohej nga zemra,lote te panumurt do me mbulojne shikimin.
Sikur te kujtoj,qofte edhe per nje çast te vetem,se me ke dua ta shijoj kete nate,i gjithe trupi im do leshohej perdhe si nje trung i prere,duke kerkuar pa kushte qe ai te kthehet te une!
Por nuk mund ti jap me vetes mundesine te tregohem e ndjeshme,as te hiqem sikur jam e forte per te perballuar keto klithma zemre qe i kam mbyllur deri ne vdekje ne nje vend ku nuk mundem ti degjoj me zerin e tyre te vertete....E di se nuk jam as e pamposhtur dhe as mbinjerezore!
Jam nje femer qe kam vuajtuar pa te drejte,pa e kuptuar,kam qare pa ditur per ç'fare,kam heshtur kur duhet te kisha bertitur,kam bertitur me pas pasi nuk kam dashur te heshtja me,kam folur kur zemra me ka kerkuar thjesht te pranoja gjerat ashtu siç ishin,kam kuptuar qe nuk jam dashur kurre dhe me ka mjaftuar dashuria qe u kam dhene te tjereve,i kam justifikuar te gjithe dhe gjithmone kam falur duke ja hedhur fajin vetes...
Nuk jam perfekte,as me e zgjuar se te tjeret.Jam nje femer e dobet dhe teper e ndjeshme dhe e di kete.
Prandaj tek po shikoj njerezit ne rruge,mundohem te shikoj pertej aparencave,te dalloj ne syte e tyre te ftohte nje zjarr qe akoma digjet,te dalloja ne buzet e shuara nje puthje qe prisja t'i dhurohej dikujt,te dalloj ne fytyrat e tyre te lodhura ate fije shprese per nje te ardhme te panjohur,por komplet ndryshe nga kjo qe jetojme....

----------


## DI_ANA

..................................

Kur je e vetmuar ditet kalojne ngadale,aq sa te duket sikur koha ka ndaluar diku dhe nuk do te eci me.Ditet mbarojne si pa u ndier,por netet jane te gjata.Njerezit qe takon jane vetem fytyra te ndryshme,qe te shfaqen si mirazhe qe humbin menjehere pas bisedes...
Me pas mbetet nje boshllek,i cili nuk mund te mbushet me fjale.Por gjeja me e tmerrshme jane netet qe zgjaten pambarimisht pa asnje kuptim.Endrrat nuk shfaqen me.Ne vend te tyre ka makthe qe te shfaqen edhe kur lufton me te gjitha forcat t'i heqesh.
Askush nuk te kupton se ti je duke u munduar te fshish nga kujtesa ndjenja te cilat as qe nuk ke menduar ndonjehere qe nuk do te jene pjese e jotja.Por jeta te ve ne prove.....
Ne çdo çast duhet ti tregosh asaj qe je gjalle.Ne çdo çast duhet te kapesh me te gjitha fuqite ne nje dege,sado te holle,me shpresen se neser do kesh diçka me shume!
Ndonjehere ke deshire te kuptosh se ia ke arritur qellimit.Ke deshite te mendosh se ke mundur fantazmat e te kaluares,por nata rikthehet ritmikisht per te treguar se je ende e dobet.....
Fantazmat dalin si hije te frikshme nga rrjetat e fshehta te mendjes,ulen kembekryq perpara teje dhe bisedojne shtruar.Te kujtojne çdo gje,edhe detajet me te vogla,te cilat mendon se i kishe harruar.Ti i degjon me kujdes,trishtohesh.Pastaj vjen mengjesi....Nje dite e re ku shpreson.Por ndryshimet nuk duan te vijne.Je teper e plogesht per te kapur impulset e reja,je teper e papergatitur te duash dike tjeter,qe te te mbushe boshllekun qe te ka lene dikush qe e ke dashur me gjithe shpirt...
Meshkujt kane nje menyre te veçante funksionimi....Me te thjeshte,me te çilter!Ata dine si te heqin te kaluaren qe i mundon,dine te gjejne nje rruge shpetimi,e cila edhe pse nuk eshte me e mira,i qeteson per momentin.....

----------


## DI_ANA

..............

Qielli eshte paksa i vrenjtur.Ndoshta kete mbremje do te bjere shi..Po vjen vera e cila ofron nganjehere shira te shkurter qe mbarojne shpejt dhe pastaj i lene vend vapes se padurueshme.
Nuk e dua shiun sot.Kam lexuar te "Eneida" qe dasma e Didones dhe Eneut ishte shoqeruar nga rrufe te shumta dhe shi si lotet qe ajo do te derdhte me vone.Nga frika jam bere shume supersticioze!
Besoj  ne çdo moment se dikush ne bote duhet te dije se si eshte e shkruar e ardhmja ime dhe do ma lexoje sa here qe une te ndihem e gatshme.
Por nje gje e tille nuk ka per te ndodhur kurre,pasi une nuk mund te ndihem kurre e gatshme te degjoj se çfare do te behet ne jeten time ne te ardhmen!
Pikat e para bien mbi parvaz....
Bashke me to degjohet dhe aroma e tokes se zhuritur qe kerkon me ngulm te freskohet pak..
E kendshme,e thjeshte,ben te ndihet ajo qe toka mban ne thellesi si nektar te pazevendesueshem.
E shikoj ate qe dua te bukur,me sharm ,te mrekullueshem dhe plot dashuri.Syte me mbushen me lot.Nuk e di pse sa here qe gezohem ,duhet te me kujtohen ato dite pritjeje te tmerrshme.Cmimi qe kam paguar per kete dite eshte i larte,por ia vlen!
Mjafton nje veshtrim dhe nje buzeqeshje e tij dhe shkrihem ne nje lumturi te pakufishme qe me buron nga çdo pjese e trupit.
E pashe pak me pare.....E veshtroja nepermjet largesise dhe me dukej si diçka e gdhendur qe i jepte bukuri vendit ku ai ndodhej!Jam nje egoiste e pakorrigjueshme!Nje bukuri qe eshte vetem i imi,qe do mund te jete vetem i imi...
Njeriu duhet te zgjedhe vete ate qe do te behet e ardhmja e saj.Dhe une e kam bere nje zgjedhje...

----------


## DI_ANA

..................

Imagjinoj trupin e tij dhe filloj te dridhem....Dritherima te embla me pushtojne.Ideja qe nje dite do te mund te behet i imi me ben te pushtohem nga nje ndjenje krenarie per ate qe do arris!
Jane shume ndjenja te perziera bashke qe me turbullojne dhe kenaqin njekohesisht.Por me shume nga te gjitha do te jete pamja e tij e lumtur...
Vertet kam pak frike nga e ardhmja qe do filloje ne ditet ne vazhdim,por shpresa se gjithçka do te rregullohet me mban te gjalle,te sigurt,ashtu siç nuk kam qene asnjehere ne jeten time!
Ideja e nje veprimi te mire e ben njeriun t'i duket vetja i rendesishem dhe kur nuk eshte.Ajo e ben te qete mbijetesen e tij dhe ne pak momente qe mbeten te paharrueshme per te.I kujton me mall ne vitet qe do vijne duke shpresuar se do te vije dhe nje moment i tille kur te ndihesh kaq mire....
Dhe kjo shprese e mban te gjalle njeriun derisa te vdese.Dhe une dua te ndihem e lumtur diten kur do te mbyll syte.Ndoshta ai qe dua ne keto çaste do te gjendej prane meje duke u lutur per kete njeri qe e shoqeroj nje pjese te mire te jetes duke ndare te mirat dhe te keqiat,qe i fali dashuri dhe mbrojtje.Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im!
Nje binom i çuditshem qe femrat e kerkojne me ngulm dhe pasion pa u lodhur kurre!Nje binom qe duket kaq pak ne dukje,por qe nje mashkull eshte gati e pamundur ta ofroje....
Eshte si nje sfide,si nje lufte e pamundur me deshirat e femrave qe pasi marrin nje gje kerkojne gjithnje e me shume,gjersa te mbyllin syte....
E imagjinoj duke ecur perkrah meje dhe nje ndjenje euforie me pushton.E dua ate ecjen e tij te kujdesshme,te qete,ato veshtrimet qe me ka hedhur here pas here,qetesine e tij,ate buzeqeshjen qe i shkrihej cepave te buzeve dhe veshtrimin qe i mbytej ne thellesine e syve te mi jeshil....

----------


## Brari

me pushton.E dua ate ecjen e tij te kujdesshme,te qete,ato veshtrimet qe me ka hedhur here pas here,qetesine e tij,ate 

shkruan diana..

per kursim letre shqipot e ngrate..  i rrasnin germat e shifrat  e rreshtat  aq shume sa u zinin frymen..
tani ne kompjuter ske pse i  ngjesh oj diane..

shiko ketu me vemendje..

me pushton. E dua ate ecjen e tij te kujdesshme, te qete, ato veshtrimet qe me ka hedhur here pas here, qetesine e tij, ate ..

pra mbas cdo pike dhe presjeje ler pak boshllek me nje te rene te atij  butonit te gjate poshte tastieres.. se ashtu e do rregulli dhe se ste gjen gje.. kur ja lehteson shikim leximin vehtes e miletit..

arrij  duhet e.. jo .. arris..

sy jeshil skam pare oj qik.. 

bari eshte jeshil.. gjethet jan jeshile.. kuptohet ne pranvere..

ka sy te zinj kafe  blu ose kalter.. po jeshil sdi te kete..

eshte hequr lenda e vizatimit nga tetvjecaret kto vitet e fundit?

se ve re se shum nga keta te rinjte e sotem nuk njohin as ngjyrat..

uroj te te vije ai shoku yt.. e ta kesh prane per shum e shum kohe.. se ne ty te duam gjithmone mes nesh..
keshtu diana..

----------


## mondishall

Brari, o mik Brari! Me pelqen sinqerisht imtesia tende ne rregullat shkruese dhe dije qe mirepres dhe une sic kam mirepritur me pare prej teje, cdo lloj imtesie, qe me dashje apo pa dashje me kalon ne te shkruar a mendim. Per c'ka veren me lart respektoj pergjigjen e DI ANA-S, por ama po nderhyj pakez per llojshmerine e ngjyrave te syve, pasi me sa kuptova, pervoja tende shikuese vetem tre ngjyra sysh njohka. Nese kaq njeh, o mik, s'do te thote qe kaq njohin dhe te tjeret, pra dhe une. Pse duhet te kete vetem gjethe jeshile e jo sy te ngjashem me to? Kjo logjike te con ne vazhdimesi argumenti(absurd, kuptohet), qe duhet te hedhe poshte dhe blune, pasi vetem deti eshte blu dhe kaltersine, pasi i tille qenka vetem qielli! Ka, Brari, ka dhe jane magjike syte jeshile(me perafersi jeshile, se s'do imtesojme tani shkallet e jeshillekut). Besome mua, se s'kam shkruar pak per keta sy magjepes. Miqesisht Mondi

----------


## DI_ANA

> sy jeshil skam pare oj qik.. 
> 
> bari eshte jeshil.. gjethet jan jeshile.. kuptohet ne pranvere..
> 
> 
> uroj te te vije ai shoku yt.. e ta kesh prane per shum e shum kohe.. se ne ty te duam gjithmone mes nesh..
> keshtu diana..


Flm per keshillat Brari.I mirepres.Sa qenke lodhur me studimin e tekstit tim!!!
Tani jo vetem bari eshte jeshil!Ske pare sy jeshil ti?!Sa keq!
Mbase do shohesh nje dite.

Flm per urimin Brari dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat.

Respekte

Ps....Mondishall shume flm per mirekuptimin e tekstit.

Respekte gjithashtu

----------


## DI_ANA

Larg....


Diku larg nje ylber i bukur,nje kenge qe me jep pershtypjen e nje melankolie te larget,nje vajtimi femre,nje vajtim i nje shpirti te thelle,.....a eshte kenge valle apo dikush qan?!
Erdhi mbremja e erret me dritat e ndezura kudo rreth saj..
Lart ne qiell kjo hene qe sonte paska marre formen me te bukur nga te gjitha format e saj ekzistuese!!
Fikini dritat!___do te thoja,pse duhet te kete drite ne kete ndricim kaq te bukur dhe madheshtor?
A eshte e nevojshme kjo drite artificiale?.........mendoj qe jo!
Shikoj shume gjera dhe mbyll syte dhe sado qe eshte erresire,arrij te shikoj ndricimin,arrij te shikoj boten qe futet ngadale ne misterin e saj te nates,arrij te shikoj qe ketu te ky kontinent ben nate,dhe ne nje tjeter dielli ka dale....
Me pelqen ky vajtim i larget qe vazhdon te kendoje,te qaje,te vajtoje,te gezoje...
Nuk arrij dot te pershkruaj drithmen qe me jep ky ze i larget....rrenqethjen qe me jep per momentet e jetes...nuk arrij te kuptoj kush eshte ky ose kjo,kush eshte ky artist i madh,i cili vetem me kete jehone zerash dhe vajtimesh,arrij te vere ne gjume dhe njerezit me te pagjumte....
Sa i bukur,sa i lekundur,sa i forte,sa me pasion,sa i embel,sa i dhimbshem,sa romantik,sa vuajtes!
Te lutem me meso edhe mua te kendoj keshtu!
Te lutem me thuaj kush je ti?
Te lutem me perkund vetem pak ne krahet e tua?
Te lutem me ço larg...shume larg dhe me thuaj "TE DUA"!

----------


## DI_ANA

L'amour de ma vie.

Nuk mund ti gjej gjithmone fjalet e duhura per te te thene sesa shume te dua..
Ndonjehere per nje mungese kujdesi mbase i shpreh keq ato qe ndjej per ty,mbase ndonjehere bej gjera prej frikes qe kam se mund te te humbas...
Padurimi im me shtyn qe te eci shume me shpejt qe ky fat i mrekullueshem i cili na bashkoj dhe qe na eshte shkruajtur..
Uragani qe po pershkon ne keto momente zemren time me ben qe ndonjehere te harroj betimet e mia.
Karakteri im shume i vendosur dhe i forte mund te te plagose ndonjehere ne thellesine me te thelle te ndjenjave..
Nga xhelozia mund te them fjale te nxituara dhe te bej qe zemra jote te plagoset dhe te nxjerre gjak..
Dashuria qe kam per ty me ben ndonjehere aq te verber saqe nuk mund ti shof dot keto vuajtje qe te shkaktoj..

Nga te gjitha keto fjale qe jane ne opozite me njera tjetren doja vetem qe te dije dobesite e mia dhe qe mbrapa atyre fshihet nje ndjenje teper e madhe qe kam per ty.....Dashuria.
Te dua aq shume saqe mund te humbas arsyen..
Per mua ti je dashuria ime eternele...
Bukuria jote e brendshme eshte po aq e bukur sa ajo e jashtme...
Ti je miresia,perkedhelja dhe sinqeriteti...
E pranoj besimin e verber qe kam te ty sepse ti per mua je i vertete...
E di ne fund te vetes qe per moi ti je dashuria e fundit dhe me e bukura e jetes sime....

----------


## DI_ANA

Per ty....


Zemra jote e beri timen te burgosur te perjetshme..
Opiumi jetes time ti shkelqen nga bukuria jote e perjetshme...
Gjaku yt kalon ne venat e mia ashtu si nje leng magjik dashurie.
Ndricimi qe fle ne fund te syve te tua ka hipnotizuar shpirtin tim,aq shume eshte e shkelqyeshme bukuria qe ti ndricon rrugen time drejt lumturise se pafund..
Cdo dite ashtu si nje yll ti drejton hapat e mij..esence e jetes sime po lihem dhe po konsumohem nga dashuria qe ti me afron ne çdo moment..
Pasioni jetes sime,prej teje ne keto momente jeta me duket e bukur...fuzioni yne eshte aq i forte saqe asgje nuk mund te na ndaje pervec deshires sone te perbashket!!
Megjithe dobesine tende ne qenien tende ti me jep me prova cdo dite deshiren e plote per te jetuar kete pasion deri ne fund te jetes sone...
Forca jote per te luftuar ne jete dhe kunder pengesave te saj me detyron edhe mua te behem e forte,e gjithe kjo dashuri qe ti me jep eshte per mua si nje rilindje e dyte dhe me jep ate force per te qene e forte per te dy!!
Sinqeriteti i ndjenjave te tua dhe e zemres tende me detyron qe mos te te zhgenjej,sepse e di qe sot te detyrohem shume...
Jeta beri qe rruget tona te kryqezoheshin qe ti te me vije ne ndihme...
Me gjithe delikatesen qe eshte ne veten tende,ti arrite me ngrohtesine dhe butesine tende te sheroje te gjitha plaget e zemres sime...
Doktor i shpirtit tim po te shfaq me anen e ketyre rreshtave te gjithe mirenjohjen e perjetshme qe te detyrohem ne kete dite..
Asgje nuk mund te jete me e mrekullueshme per mua ne syte e mi, sesa ato momente qe ti me dhurove dhe qe ke per te me dhuruar..
Jeta ime eshte me ty,mendoj gjithmone per ty,flm per zemren tende....
Faleminderit per te gjithe dashurine qe me ke dhene..


(Do te desha ti mendoja dhe ti thoja vetes qe jane te verteta,por me duket se jane endrra qe do rrine vdekur ne fundin e shkrimeve e mia).

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje dite.

Qe prej shume kohesh po prisja vetem dhe e mbyllur me mendimet e mija shkaterruese ne kete dhome te zeze..
Nje dite ne fillim te ketij korridori te erret dikush preku drynin..
Ishe ti engelli im shpetimtar,dhe pikerisht ne kete dite pashe driten e madhe dhe pashe oqeanin e dashurise...
Qe ne momentet e para besova ne dashurine tone dhe e kuptova qe duhet te mbroheshim kunder te gjitheve...
Para se te njiheshim jeta ime ishte si nje vend  pa dalje,nje fushe e mbushur me kaktyse ne te cilen njerezit donin qe te ecja mbrapa si nje kercimtare idiote dhe pa talent...
Ndoqa shume fantazma ne kete bote hostile qe me frikesonte..
Me qellonin shpesh ne koke qe te perulesha,dhe lutesha qe kjo gje te ndalonte,lutesha qe kjo vuajtje te kishte nje fund...
Te ndjesh reren siper kokes tende ,sa budallallik po ne te njejten kohe sa mire te ben te ndjehesh ne keto momente vetmie dhe zhgenjimi...
I degjoja sesi qeshnin me vuajtjet e mija,i shikoja si kercenin siper zhgenjimeve te mia,dhe kurre se besoja si njerezit mund te kenaqeshin kaq teper perpara nje varri...
Shpirti im ishte si nje anije qe sado perplasej dhe sado shkatarrohej nga nje shkemb i fuqishem,prej nje mjegulle te dendur!
Trupi im ishte vene ne gjume.......dhe se kuptoj pse se endrra kisha akoma!!!
Shikoja te gjithe keta njerez te lumtur ne nje ane dhe une duke u fundosur dhe duke pare jeten sesi me largohej.....larg.............ne pafundesi.

Vazhdoj te fundosem...nuk kam mbaruar!

----------


## DI_ANA

E jotja pergjithmone.


Isha e ulur ne nje cep bote qe prej shume kohesh...
Ngjyrat e shpirtit tim kishin humbur pergjithmone,endrrat e mia ishin futur thelle ne nje riviere te panjohur,njerezit ne rruge nuk me shikonin dhe nuk i shikoja...
Nje dite te zakonshme te pashe qe u afrove me koken e menduar ne lutjet e tua...
Ne nje kohe ku po zhytesha ne mes te nje oqeani pashprese,mu duk sikur pashe te shkelqenin syte e tu ashtu si per te dhene nje thirrje per jeten...
Ti me the "ne qofte se qan per jeten ,nuk ke per te qene e fundit,hajde bejme nje shetitje bashke per te marre fryme ne kete ajer te paster dhe pastaj do te te flas per dashurine..."
Me keto fjale qe me liruan ti me the ne te njejten kohe ato qe doja te degjoja prej kohesh,me keto fjale besimi qe akoma tingellojne ne koken time ti me ftove per tu ulur ne dhomen e dashurise...
Para se te te njihja endrrat e mija ishin gjithmone shume te zbehta ose shume te zeza....duke me ftuar te ulesha prane teje,ti me ndihmove te bej perzierjen e bojrave ne mur ne kete dhome dashurie...
Prej fjaleve te tua te buta,mora shije per kete bote qe me dukej kaq e larget,dhe ndeza dritat e jetes sime...
Prej butesise tende natyrale ti arrite qe te me bindesh me siguri te plote qe kishte vend per ne te dy ne kete dhome dashurie dhe qe rruga qe kisha marre e vetme nuk me conte ne asnje lloj drejtimi...
Me mua qe prisja qe kjo bote te ishte me e mire,ti ndave shume ngrohtesi ...
Duke me mermeritur keto fjale ne veshin tim..."ishte nje enderr e keqe,harroje te lutem.."  ti me dhe besimin ne jete pergjithmone....
Dhe me duhet te te rri besnike deri ne fund te jetes time.

----------


## DI_ANA

Monotoni.

Ngrihesh pa deshire,endesh e gjerat ste kane kuptim.
Ha,fle,zgjohesh,qan e prape i njejti rit.Ti vazhdon jeton.I sillesh ketij rrethi cikel i mbyllur,te duket vetja kot tek u vjen verdalle te njejtave ngjarje.
Ndalesh dhe sheh vendin qe ke zene.......gabimisht!
Ti,nje trup qe nuk leviz,ke ndalur diku,por s'mund te qendrosh gjate,nuk mundesh.
Te debojne...
U ngjita drejt ne maje te lumturise por sa shpejt u rrezova,aq sa mu duk nje vegim.Te kem qene valle ne enderr?
Njeriu smund te eci gjate ne lumturi sepse rreshqet.Me duket sesa me shume ecim,provojme te ngjitemi lart aq me i madh eshte rreziku i rrezimit e frikes per te mos u ngritur me.
Lumturia e ardhur nga nje mashkull eshte me e mundimshmja per tu rrezuar.Por me e enderruara sa jeteshkurter dhe zhgenjyese.
A thua ne vete jemi te prirur drejt rrezimit?
Do ti ruaj te gjitha kujtimet,rrahjet e zemres prane tij,do ti ruaj mesazhet,fjalet e embla,driten qe i shihej ne sy.Do ta ruaj ne shpirtin tim te mire edhe pse kurre nuk u be i imi...
Do ti ruaj takimet e pakta,puthjet,netet e zjarrta dhe pasionin per te.Do ti ruaj te gjitha po nuk do te kerkoj ta shoh me..
Ndaj njeriu eshte i prirur drejt rrezimit dhe ndaj ai smund te ece dot gjate drejt lumturise se rreshqitur!

----------

